# I need an another ID



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Here are some pics of one of my new P's.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

pic # 2


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

3rd


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

4th


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

last one


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

what size is it? the spots would mean different things if it is either 1" or 5" most likely.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Frank's on a haiatus for the next week or so.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would say Irritan, but theres gold on the bottom fins.. Spilo??


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

The size of the fish is 3.5".


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

well whatever it is its a helluva nice fish








fishofury is one of the best sellers ive ever come across and his setups are all A+ in my book. hes also one of the nicest guys around! 
good luck with the id man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Too young to really tell....elongated bars make me think of a species, but photos are not the best, nor the color.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

BUT Frank,,,, I looked it up and compared it to the ones in Gery's Characoids of the World and it looks like Serrasalmus hollandii









Disclaimer:
*****DO NOT TAKE THIS POST SERIOUSLY******


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Too young to really tell....elongated bars make me think of a species, but photos are not the best, nor the color.


 I'll post up some better pic tomorrow when I have natural light. Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Aug 26 2003, 06:55 AM
> BUT Frank,,,, I looked it up and compared it to the ones in Gery's Characoids of the World and it looks like Serrasalmus hollandii
> 
> Disclaimer:
> ****DO NOT TAKE THIS POST SERIOUSLY*****


Shhhhhhhhh its Serrasalmus sp. PERU a-z, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Here are some better pics.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fish still have me a bit stumped based on the body markings. I would say grow it out more then revisit. Be happy to take another look then.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I understand that it is hard to tell what kind of P this is at this age. I appreciate you input Frank and I respect your expert opinions and will post this guy up again in a few months. Maybe then I will find out that I have rare Serrasalmus Hollandii :laugh:

Thanks!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

alls i got to say is thats one kick ass lookin fish you got there man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You think?

S. hollandi (courtesy of A. Machado).


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You think?


 Only time will tell :nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Revisited: Hey frank, the fish is now pushing 6". What do you think?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice fish Mike!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Compressus ? Altuvei ?

What ever it is, that's a beautiful fish !


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Could be. Certainly looks somewhat like the G. Fear fish that bears a resemblance to Pristobrycon hollandi.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

what a revisit


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Aug 27 to April 14


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Could be. Certainly looks somewhat like the G. Fear fish that bears a resemblance to Pristobrycon hollandi.


 Isn't it S. hollandi or is that outdated info?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fishofury Posted on Apr 15 2004, 06:48 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 14 2004, 04:12 AM)
> Could be. Certainly looks somewhat like the G. Fear fish that bears a resemblance to Pristobrycon hollandi.
> 
> Isn't it S. hollandi or is that outdated info?


M. Jegu resurrected the name (2002) after finding the critter that fit the S. hollandi description. Unfortunately, this fish (along with a complex of other critters; eigenmanni, humeralis, scapularis and serrulatus) are very close looking having some minor morphological differences. S. hollandi name and description is based on a single specimen and vague locality data.

Whether or not the name sticks on this particular Jegu fish is still questionable. But for now it seems appropriate.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Thanks Frank. I guess I'm going to have to grow it out a little more then post another pic :laugh: You'll see this thread reappear in another year or so :laugh:


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

that is one hell of a nice lookin fish, how much you want for it?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> that is one hell of a nice lookin fish, how much you want for it?


 One hundred-million dollars :laugh:


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

fishofury said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> > that is one hell of a nice lookin fish, how much you want for it?
> ...


 That is funny......


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

ok, deal. you pay shipping though


----------

